# cape canaveral party boat



## b_raided (Dec 30, 2006)

I am having some outta towners come in to melborne in a couple weeks. I thought maybe we would go off shore on a party boat like miss cape canaveral. does reccomend a certain boat out of the cape? Can you take specialty baits on board if you don't want to fish with squid parts? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

I've fished both the Miss cape and the Obsession out of Canaveral. I like the Obsession better. They let you take your own beer on board where the Miss Cape makes you buy their flat draft beer. I also think the crew is more professional on the Obsession and have had better luck on it also.


----------



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

Forgot to mention that both boats have a live well for the customers and will allow you to bring any bait you want and you own Gear, but if you bring your own gear you must bring your own tackle.


----------



## b_raided (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It was very helpful.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I vote Obsession too just because they let you bring your own cooler which helps if you don't want to buy crap beer and a less than stellar lunch. I've fished that boat the most and it has yet to disappoint with their service and ability to put the boat over some fish.


----------



## b_raided (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Cpn,
Do you recommend bait to take along or should I go on their recommendation?


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

depends on what you're looking to do. If you want some grouper I recommend grabbing some big (10-12") pinfish or grunts to throw in the livewell. Throwing those down the reef usually results in a nice sized gag. Most of the time I just fish with the bait they provide. It's usually sardines and squid. Both will get you a nice amount of fish, and any smaller unregulated fish make great livebaits for the groupers, amberjacks, and snappers around the wrecks and reefs. So I just bring some premade rigs for livebaiting and then switch out my rig on their set up when I catch a fish worth live baiting. Any fish will do actually, we've caught squirrelfish and they were sucked up just as readily by groupers as the grunts people next to us were using. If you want some big dead baits butterflied grunts, mullet, pins, etc work great as well. You just send the butterflied fish down and jig. It produces fish as well, but livies are best.


----------

